# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Tango Argjentinase

## shigjeta

Tango argjentinase eshte nje zhaner muzikor, shoqeruar dhe me kercimin e llojit te vete. Fillesat e saj i ka ne fundshekullin e 19-te ne lagjet e Buenos Aires, Montevideos dhe Uruguaj. Ajo shume shpejt u be popullore edhe pertej Amerikes Latine. Nder artistet kryesor jane kengetari dhe kompozitori Carlos Gardel dhe kompozitoret Francisco Canaro, Juan D'Arienzo, Osvaldo Pugliese, dhe Astor Piazzolla. 

_Historia_
Gjithesesi se si ka lindur tango argjentinase nuk dihet, pasi mungon dokumentacioni qe i perket kesaj periudhe. Por te apasionuarit e saj kane filluar hulumtimin e plote te historise. 

_Llojet_
Dy format kryesore te tangos jane ajo argjentinase dhe ballroom tango (e cila eshte edhe ajo qe kercehet neper konkurset e kercimit) Dallimet jane jo vetem ne shumellojshmerine e muzikes perfshirese, por edhe ne elementet e kercimit, qe e ben tangon argjentinase te lehte per tu kercyer edhe gjithe naten. 

_Shkollat e muzikes_
Kater shkollat klasike perfaqesuese te tangos argjentinase jane Di Sarli, d'Arienzo, Troilo dhe Pugliese, te kater pasardhes nga familjet emigrante italiane. Keto ishin orkestra instrumentale qe luanin muziken e tangos.
Ndersa kercimi I tangos argjentinase historikisht ka qene nen tingujt e muzikes tango, ne vitet '90 nje brez i ri kercimtaresh filluan te kercenin tangon edhe me muziken alternative si psh  "world music", "electro-tango", "experimental rock", "trip hop", "blues" etj
Bandoneon eshte nje instrument thelbesor ne muziken e tangos.

----------


## shigjeta

_Kercimi_

Vallezimi i tangos argjentinase perfshin shumellojshmeri, e cila ka ardhur per shkak se eshte zhvilluar ne zona dhe periudha te ndryshme. Edhe pse format qe kercehen ne ditet e sotme i kane fillesat nga Argjentina dhe Uruguai, Europa dhe Amerika e Veriut kane lene gjurmet e veta. Forma qe kercehet eshte nje perzierje influencash, vazhdimisht ne ndryshim.  

Tango argentinase kercehet "me perqafim", i cili mund te jete ne dy forma - 'i hapur' ne te cilin drejtuesi dhe pasuesi (leader and follower) jane "te lidhur" nepermjet kraheve, ose - 'i mbyllur' ne te cilin "lidhja" midis drejtuesit dhe pasuesit eshte me pergjate vijes trupore.  

Kercimi tango ne thelb eshte ecje se bashku me partnerin nen tingujt e muzikes. Vallezimi nen emocionin dhe shpejtesine e tangos eshte pjese e rendesishme e kercimit. Nje vallezues i mire eshte ai qe trasmeton ndjenjen e muzikes partneres se tij, duke e drejtuar si duhet ne sheshin e kercimit.  Ne pergjithesi vallezuesit i mbajne kembet ne toke gjate ecjes, por ka raste qe thembrat dhe gjunjet preken lehte shkarazi gjate hapave qe bejne. 

Kercimi i tangos mbeshtetet kryesisht ne improvizim - gjithesesi jane vendosur edhe disa modele te caktuara levizjesh  per te ndihmuar valltaret ne kercim. Tango argjentinase nuk ka hap te percaktuar fillestar.  Nje nga elementet e paket konstant eshte se "pasuesi" shtyhet nga "drejtuesi" ne hapa alternues. Nje tjeter eshte qe "pasuesi" shume pak here e vendos peshen trupore mbi te dyja kembet njekohesiht, por alternon nga njera kembe ne tjetren. Tango argjentinase kercehet ne  "vijen e trafikut" me kercimtaret e tjere dhe ne drejtimin "e kundert te ores" perreth sheshit te kercimit.  Vallezimi ne mes te sheshit te kercimit eshte nje levizje qe nuk behet ne kete lloj tangoje.

Hapat per tangon e ballroom-it jane te percaktuara dhe nuk kane shume hapersire per ndryshime. Nderkohe qe tango argjentinase eshte nje kercim qe eshte zhvilluar dhe ndryshuar gjate historise se saj si nga kercimi ashtu edhe nga forma muzikore. E percaktuar per tangon argjentinase eshte vetem "improvizimi". Edhe pse tango argjentinase zhvillohet neper sheshet e kercimit, edhe per te ndodhin konkurse te cilat terheqin kercimtar nga gjithe bota.

----------


## shigjeta

*Elementet e tangos argjentinase*

_Perqafimi/Mbajtja (Embrace)_

Nje ndryshim thelbesor midis tangos argjentinase dhe asaj te ballroom eshte forma dhe ndjesia e mbajtjes. Teknika e ballroom-it kerkon qe partneret harkojne pjesen e siperme te trupit larg nga njeri tjetri, duke vendosur kontaktin nen bel.
Ne tangon argjentinase, eshte gati e kunderta - kraharoret e vallezuesve jane ngjitur me njeri- tjetrin (kontakti varet gjithashtu nga gjatesia e partnereve dhe afersia e mbajtjes). Ne mbajtjen e "mbyllur", "drejtuesi" dhe "pasuesi" kane kontakt ne kraharor dhe kokat jane shume afer me njera tjetren. Ne mbajtjen e "hapur", hapesira midis partnereve eshte aq sa ata deshirojne, por duhet te kete gjithmone kontakt te plote pergjate kraheve per nje komunikim sa me optimal. Duke qene qe tango argjentinase eshte pothuajse e gjitha improvizuese, eshte e nevojshme te kete nje komunikim te qarte midis partnereve. Edhe kur kercejne ne nje siperfaqe te hapur, vallezuesit e tangos argjentinase nuk i mbajne kraharoret harkuar larg nga njeri tjetri.
"I hapur" apo "i mbyllur", mbajtja e tangos argjentinase nuk eshte e ngrire, por e relaksuar si nje perqafim i vertete.

----------

